# What Happen To The Lhcf App?



## Blue_Berry (Aug 23, 2016)

The app is no longer working on my phone. Plus, when I uninstalled and try to re-download it the app would not pull up in the search engine in my AppStore.

Am I the only one having this problem or are other people having this problem as well?

I enjoyed the app a lot.


----------



## Meridian (Aug 23, 2016)

They got rid of it.


----------

